# restored handplane yoke issue



## solo1001 (Nov 23, 2013)

I got a Stanley No. 5 off Ebay and decided to restore it. This was my first real restoration of an old tool and for the most part it went great. I didn't pay extremely close attention when disassembling it, specifically the frog and lever cap. Now, when I put the iron on and the lever cap, the fine tuning nob will work with the yoke to pull the blade up but when i let the knob back out, the yoke will not come with it and therefore the blade won't let back out of the mouth. Is this an obvious fix? Does it have anything to do with the lever cap tension? I didn't really know how to search for that answer. The plane (in my opinion) came out pretty nice though).


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

You have the yoke positioned wrong...
Should go into the groove on the adjuster

PS....nice work


----------



## solo1001 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ha. Thank you. Even if I would have taken before pictures I probably would not have caught that.


----------

